# [SOLVED] Uninstalling Norton: A Process?



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Recently, by going into the registry with the help of 4 different versions of Symantec's Norton Internet Security, since I couldn't find any uninstall versions of the 6.0.2.23, the one Linksys gave to me, I was able to vaporize the ghostly System Administrator, to get back on the Net, and finally tonight I was able to uninstall Norton AntiVirus thru my Add\Remove Program. But when I went back into my Registry, back into HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT, there I found a long list of Symantec folders. I mean a loooong list. I haven't begun to delete them yet. But when I bootup now, Im getting a message that says that there's a missing file in my System Ini folder, and further down the page it says that C:\Proga~1\NORTON~1\SAVRTPEL.VXD needs to be deleted or to have its program reinstalled.

I guess I already got the answer to my question. Search and destroy. I just got a program called Registry Mechanic that "fixed" 303 problems. After tonight, I guess it can fix a few more problems. Search and delete.
Search and delete.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Open the system.ini file and see if you can find the offending line.


----------



## gmh (Mar 29, 2003)

go to the Norton website for detailed instructions for deleting Norton products, when uninstall fails...


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

This might help
http://service1.symantec.com/support/nip.nsf/docid/2001090510510636
but knowing which versions have been around would also help. Is NAV involved as well as NIS ?


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi! Yeah, both are involved, but I think I got the vast majority of them--unless they've got some hidden files. I'll go to that Website, and see if I can't pick something up.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Here's the message I received:

Cannot find a device file that may be needed to run Windows or a Windows application.
The Windows registry or System INI file refers to this device file but the device file no longer exists.
If you deleted this file on purpose, try uninstalling the associated application using its uninstall or setup program

C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SAVRTPEL.VXD 

That's the message. I deleted this file and many others on purpose. I believe the uninstall program is long gone, and the setup program should also be long gone. And I can't "find" the System.INI file. That too should be gone, but apparently it is not. Any suggestions?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The system.ini file should be there.........did you check for that specific line?

Start button, run, then type sysedit and press ok......go to the system.ini tab.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Okay, thank you Candy! This is what was in the INI file:

boot]
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
shell=Explorer.exe
system.drv=system.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv

I guess Im lost, because I can't figure this one out.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

There should be more than that..........scroll down thru the rest of it to see if you see anything.

Also, do a start button, run, then type regedit and hit ok....do a find for SAVRTPEL.VXD


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

From a comment on removing system works (with no other "Norton procucts installed) - note that this is an NT/2000 reference

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\SAVRT
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\SAVRTPEL

see http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/nsw.nsf/pfdocs/2001091206501407?Open

I thought the file should have been Savrtpel.sys

There are a bunch of different removal tools such as 
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/nav.nsf/pfdocs/2001092114452606?Open
but again I can't makespecific recommendations w/o knowing what was installed. There is one for System Works as well.
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/nsw.nsf/pfdocs/2001101612274407?Open


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Going by one of your earlier posts where you said that you want absolutly nothing from symantec/norton on your system, if you look in C:\Program Files you should have NO entries for either Norton or Symantec. 

The rest is hunting down and removing all remaining registry entries. You can use any error messages as a guide as to what may still be lurking in the dark corners.

Good Luck


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Thank you AcaCandy, IMM, and NightHawk--I think I nailed it. I went to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\sYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\VXD\and found SAVRTPEL--which I deleted. Yes, there are no Norton or Symantec entries in my Programs. For awhile I had LIVE UPDATES from Norton in my Control Panel, and I couldn't delete it; but after I worked the Registry, when I went back to the Control Panel it was gone. Well, I'll reboot and see if that error message is gone too. It should be.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Knew it had to be there somewhere


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

THANK YOU, ALL! PROBLEM IS RESOLVED! And I am grinning from ear to ear, believe me! Wow! Thank you, all.


----------



## sathya (Jul 1, 2003)

I was happily running Norton System Works (NSW) 2002 and Norton Personal Firewall (NPF) 2002, and for some daft reason thought that upgrading to the 2003 version would be a snap. I uninstalled the NSW with Windows and the NPF with RNIS which I downloaded from Norton. NSW 2003 seemed to load and run correctly. However NPF would load but not find internet enabled programs. After doing a dance in circles with Symantec "Tech Support" personnel, I began looking elsewhere. I decided to uninstall ALL Symantec software. I downloaded jv16 Power Tools (jv16.org) which is a huge help in locating registry items. I have yanked everything I could find. However, the following files which are in the NSW folder cannot be taken out. 
SAVRT32.DLL, NAVAPSVC, NPComSvr.DLL, NPROTECT, S32UTILL.DLL, NUMISC.DLL
S32KRNLL.DLL, NOPDB, SDException.dll, SDOptions.DLL

I have tried pulling them to the trash and using jv16, to no avail.

I get a message saying that they are protected or running. I would appreciate any assistance anyone can offer.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Start button, run, then type msconfig and hit ok....be sure it's not still trying to start anything Norton in the startup tab.

Also try removing them in safe mode.


----------



## sathya (Jul 1, 2003)

Many thanks. After many days of struggle, I was able to totally trash NSW 2003 (where it belongs) using jv16 in the safe mode.

The safe mode was the key...

T


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

A win like that certainly is satisfying, isn't it?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Two down in the same thread


----------



## bsayler (Jun 2, 2005)

First off, a big thank you to the Forum and secondly, to members "AcaCandy" and "Xico" for their posts about the Norton VXD error message issues. I found this message board in desperation, thinking I was doomed to seeing those error messages forever and thank goodness I found help here! I installed Norton System Works on my Win 98 system and wished to God I never had! I like Norton Anti-Virus, so I thought it would be good. I was very WRONG! and I have been having trouble with startups in particular ever since (savrt.vxd and savrtpel.vxd) After trying everything I can think of to get rid of this thing, (and I'm a seasoned Win 98 SE user) I couldn't find the darn thing in the registry until I read these posts! THANKS AGAIN!!!!


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

You can look and look and look, but I don't think you'll find a better forum anywhere! :up: Plus, the people are genuinely nice, and I have a special thanks to Candy! :up: 

Glad we were of assistance bsayler!


----------

